# Abnutzung Tretlagerrohr durch Kabelzüge



## Fluhbike (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe heute mein Bike (Commencal Meta V4 Trail Race 2015) etwas gewartet und bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen: Das Rohr in welchem das Tretlager sitzt hat durch die Kabelzüge (Schaltwerk und Hinterradbremse), welche aus dem Unterrohr kommen (aus dieser großen Öffnung) zwei ziemlich große Rillen (siehe Fotos). Hab jetzt mal ne Folie drübergepappt, aber hat das mal jemand bei Commencal reklamiert? Ein wirkliches Sicherheitsrisiko ist das wohl nicht, aber trotzdem etwas unschön...

p.s. ja ich weiss etwas dreckig noch


----------



## Jakten (8. Juni 2017)

Also beim 2016er Modell ist an dieser Stelle ein Schutz drüber geklebt.
Scheinen sie wohl draus gelernt zu haben, auch wenn dir das nicht weiter hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (8. Juni 2017)

solche verbesserungen könnten sie schon kommunizieren....


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juni 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Also beim 2016er Modell ist an dieser Stelle ein Schutz drüber geklebt.
> Scheinen sie wohl draus gelernt zu haben, auch wenn dir das nicht weiter hilft


Echt? Hast du an deinem ein Schutz drüber? Ich nicht. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (9. Juni 2017)

Jup, da ist was drüber geklebt. Da ich aber den "Slasher" (  ) drüber habe muss ich nachher mal gucken ob man das irgendwie erkennen kann.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juni 2017)

Den "Slasher". Auch nen goiles Wort 





Sascha


----------



## Fluhbike (9. Juni 2017)

wasn "slasher"?


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juni 2017)

Nen "Insider". Ich (slash-sash) habe mal etwas für das offene Unterrohr und den Tretlagerbereich gebaut und an einige hier im Forum angeboten:


slash-sash schrieb:


> Braucht jemand noch so einen Silikonspacer für den Tretlagerbereich?! Ich hab da noch einen liegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 566651
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, man kann es sehen 




Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juni 2017)

Hier kannst du auch noch mal schauen:


slash-sash schrieb:


> So, habe es dann eben mal rein gesteckt; Passt
> und sieht dann am Rahmen so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 524778 Anhang anzeigen 524779
> 
> ...





Sascha


----------



## Fluhbike (9. Juni 2017)

achso! hab jetzt dem trend zufolge motofoam reingepappt...


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juni 2017)

Selbst schuld 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Juni 2017)

Bei der Konstruktion des Fahrrades wurden offensichtlich drastische Fehler begangen. Und sei es daß die Züge in der Länge unterdimensioniert sind.
Fahrrad zurück geben und Geld erstatten lassen.
Es sei denn Du hast zwischenzeitlich schon mal selber diese Züge gewechselt. Damit wäre der Inverkehrbringer aus der Produkthaftung ...


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juni 2017)

Top Tip des Tages 
Das Rad scheint doch nicht gestern gekauft worden zu sein. So schnell geht das ja auch nicht mit dem Abrieb. 
Und wie kommst du da drauf, dass die "Züge in der Länge unterdimensioniert" (geile Formulierung; bei uns sagt man zu kurz)) sind?




Sascha


----------



## Mario8 (9. Juni 2017)

Die meisten Betriebsanleitungen - auch von Commencial - schreiben das regelmäßige Prüfen auf Lack- und Scheuerschäden durch Leitungen und Kabel vor. Weil so etwas immer passieren kann, aber bei rechtzeitigem Erkennen und Beseitigen völlig harmlos ist.


----------



## Fluhbike (9. Juni 2017)

wenn schon sind die eher zu lang...


----------



## Fluhbike (9. Juni 2017)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Die meisten Betriebsanleitungen - auch von Commencial - schreiben das regelmäßige Prüfen auf Lack- und Scheuerschäden durch Leitungen und Kabel vor. Weil so etwas immer passieren kann, aber bei rechtzeitigem Erkennen und Beseitigen völlig harmlos ist.




eben würde die stellen nicht als kritisch bezeichnen...


----------



## Mario8 (9. Juni 2017)

Weiß aus den Bildern nicht, ob zu kurz oder zu lang. Um das Problem zu lösen: Bike in Montageständer, Dämpfer ausbauen, den vollen Federweg durchlaufen, Lenkeinschlag probieren und nachschauen, was die Züge machen. Und wenn man schon dabei ist, dann alle Züge. Mal ist die Lösung, den Bogen zu vergrößern, mal genau das Gegenteil und den Zug noch besser am Rahmen fixieren, mal eine "Opferschicht" dazwischen zu legen (ist aber im Dreck meist nicht die richtige Idee). Das sieht man erst bei der Übung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (9. Juni 2017)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> eben würde die stellen nicht als kritisch bezeichnen...


.... wenn es jetzt abgestellt wird, sollte es noch kein Problem machen.


----------

